# Do DMA for userland buffer in kernel space



## luo (Oct 11, 2011)

I prepare to lock the userland buffer in kernel space and map its address into kernel virtual address. When I get the kernel virtual address, I can call DMA APIs to finish the remaining work. Can my idea work? Are there such kernel APIs, which can lock and map userland buffer in kernel space?

Thanks!


----------



## luo (Oct 12, 2011)

I use "ioctl syscall" to pass userland buffer into kernel driver.


----------

